# You think OUR gunlaws are bad.......



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a good friend from Scotland who owns an estate on which he hunts roe deer, rabbits and fox. He came to Salt Lake to clear up an issue with a custom gun he'd ordered and paid for two years ago but didn't get, (long story). Anyway, he, our wives and I went to Joe's Crab Shack Friday night. As usual the talk turned to guns and hunting.
They have no gun-voice like the NRA to look out for them so here's what you have to do to own a gun in Scotland. First you have to get permission from the police. They want to know why you need one. If you say it's for rabbits, they'll let you have up to a 22 mag. If you say your hunting/culling deer, then they'll let you have up to a 270 rem. If your estate is under a certain size, you are limited to .243 and under. All centerfire must have moderators (silencers).
So once you find a gun, you take the serial number to the police and pay them $70.
Next, you go to the doctor and get a mental health evaluation. Take that, copies of your mental history and copies of your medication history to the police. Then when the police get around to it, they come to your house, interview you, look at your land and fill out a whole crap-load of paperwork. Now you can go buy your gun. But your permit is only good for five years then you have to do it all over again.
If your caught with an unregistered firearm it's five years in the clink. My friend Andy always carries his permits with him.
So what about ammo? You can only buy 100 rounds in a year with an at-home possession of 120. 300 shotgun shells and I can't remember the possession limit. All purchases are recorded in a log at the gun store and you have to keep your reciept until the last shell is gone from that purchace.
I ask Andy what, as far as guns go, was most shocking about the U.S. He said two things, they were taking a walk in some Salt Lake park and there was a guy walking around with a pistol on his belt. The other was when he was in Sportman's Warehouse. He couldn't believe that ammo was stacked out like in a grocery store.

Man I'm glad I live in the U.S.!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

That's quite a story longbow, I had heard their gun laws were weird but have never heard it quite like you're telling it.....that's jacked !!

How was Joe's ? :?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Man that is Jacked! Heck Kerry sounds like your handle would probably be illegal in Scotland!


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

But it's all for the children and their safety... :roll:


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

longbow said:


> Man I'm glad I live in the U.S.!!


A-freaking-men!!

But let no one here kid themselves into thinking that could never happen here. It can and it will if we do not remain vigilant and stand up for our Second Amendment rights. The Bradys and the Pelosis and Schumers and Bloombergs of this country want exactly the same kind of system in this country, and they are not going to give up. As Thomas Jefferson said "the price of freedom is eternal vigilence". If you support the Second Amendment, then support the NRA!!


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Kinda sounds alot like Germany and many other European counties. God Bless The U.S.A.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

> How was Joe's ?


Great!! I got the barbeque crab bucket. That's a lot of crab to eat. It cost me $135 for the four of us but it was worth it.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Speaking of the future of gun rights... a buddy emailed this pic to me and I really agree with what it says.

[attachment=0:21hzyzg1]futureguns.JPG[/attachment:21hzyzg1]


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

well there is one nice thing about that law of theirs. they are FORCED to have a supressor/silencer. we cant even buy one without doing pretty much what they do to buy a gun


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Its interesting to see what other countries are doing with their gun laws and you wonder how long it will be until the liberal side of America will outweigh the conservatives and pass comparable laws. In some ways (as much as I hate to admitt it) I can almost respect their laws. ALMOST. Not so much for the hoops their citizens must jump through, but more so for the effort they are trying to make to keep firearms out of the hands of those who arent supposed to have them (how ever futile their efforts may be). But I wonder how long they will keep this up before they finally realize that it isnt their law-abiding citizens that are going through the effort to obtain a permit to own a firearm legally that they should be fearful of. Rather they need to fear their citizens that are not legally authorized to own a firearm that obtained one illegally for other reasons than a law-abiding citizen might own a firearm. The bottom line is this (IMO)Guns are here to stay whether you like it or not, and if you make it difficult to own anything (medical marijuana might be an example of this), a lot of people will go through the proper channels to obtain it, but there will always be others that will obtain it through other less-reputable sources for less than ethical reasons of owning it. If people want something bad enough, they will get it through any means necessary. 

Maybe I was just ranting here. But it made sense in my head... :mrgreen:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

> But I wonder how long they will keep this up before they finally realize that it isnt their law-abiding citizens that are going through the effort to obtain a permit to own a firearm legally that they should be fearful of.


Bax*, your right, Andy said there are handguns trickling in from europe that the young punks buy for $200. Then they rob as many people as they can in a day or two then toss the gun. They usually do this in a town where they won't be recognized. He said they're pretty brazen because they know you don't have a gun.

It might work in a country with few guns but the U.S., now way. There's just too many guns out there.


----------

